# Faller Car Systems in Large Scale?



## bobbycoke (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone in large scale land tried to run a Faller like car and truck system in our scale??? Heavier buried wire, stronger magnet for front end steering?? DCC control.... Infer red technology wow what a world of possibilities!!! Any input or sources of info will be of great help! BOBBYCOKE


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

With modern technology and the physical size of 1/32, 1/29 or 1/24 cars and trucks, I wonder how long it will be before we can have completely autonomous vehicles.
Full size cars can drive themselves, and if they can do it with little robotic soccer players, then cars in our scales should be easy.
They can just drive around, and park, and drive around some more all day on your roads, even stopping at gas stations for a battery recharge when the battery gets low.
Like I say, it won't be too long.
BUT to your suggestion, I'm not sure if the magnet steering is the best idea as I can see it getting to the point that the magnet has to be so strong that it makes it harder for the car to move, if that makes sense.
I think that I saw a toy car being sold at a booth in the mall some time ago that followed a pencil line, or something. I wonder how that worked?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada
p.s. Optical sensor
http://www.trendtimes.com/toy-car.html


----------



## bobbycoke (Feb 24, 2014)

*Faller car systems*

Dave google you tube and Faller car ststems they have a bunch of videos......the digital 3.0 can be run with Infer Red guidence I do not really undrstand it all just looks like a way to enjoy our hobby. The maganet follows the wire and is attached to the steering rods... I only model indoors so weather and such is no problem.........Bobbycoke


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Bobby,
Faller-carsystem is automatically running, try SIKU-control32, it is RC-controlled and you has individual steering/control..
www.siku.de




greetings from Austria
derPeter

..and also like the Metal-music of videos...;-)


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/artikelansicht/artikel/3227636/mediathek+videos/lebenslang-infiziert-eisenbahn-modellbauer-elm-hat-ein-groes-ziel



Go down to the video ,its in german but has some nice scenes regarding g-scale road traffic!


----------



## stardust39 (Mar 25, 2009)

Glad to find this thread. I have been pursuing autonomous 1:24 scale vehicles for my G Scale railroad for several years. I even built and ran a converted R/C Cadillac test car about 4 years ago:










See more details HERE and a video:






More recently I found out that the huge Madurodam (Holland) 1:25 scale outdoor model garden has had quite a few autonomous vehicles in operation since the early '90's. They were apparently the inspiration for the HO and N scale Faller Car System.


----------



## stardust39 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Mag Steer Cars at Madurodam Holland*

by *bananenbuurman*

March 24, 2014




 - White Chrysler Stretch Limo




 - Red Van


----------

